# Top 200 vs. Top 250



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Can someone tell me exactly what the 50 additional channels are that you get in the Top 250 vs. the Top 200? I know some of them like GAC, Hallmark Movie Channel, Lifetime Movie Network, VH1 Classic, etc...but it's hard to believe that there are 50 that are worth the extra $10 a month. I suppose they justify it by adding a bunch of audio music channels.


----------



## tonycpsu (Nov 6, 2007)

I just looked into this myself. Here's the list:

4 DECADES OF MUSIC
BIOGRAPHY
BLOOMBERG TELEVISION
BOOMERANG
CNBC WORLD
DISCOVERY HOME
DISCOVERY KIDS
DISCOVERY TIMES CHANNEL
DISH MUSIC - 50'S & 60'S HITS
DISH MUSIC - 70'S HITS
DISH MUSIC - 80'S HITS
DISH MUSIC - CITY LIGHTS
DISH MUSIC - COUNTRY MUSIC ONE
DISH MUSIC - EXPRESSIONS
DISH MUSIC - GUMBO
DISH MUSIC - HITLINE
DISH MUSIC - HOT FM
DISH MUSIC - LITTLE ITALY
DISH MUSIC - LOVE SONGS
DISH MUSIC - MO' SOUL
DISH MUSIC - MOODSCAPES
DISH MUSIC - PIANO & GUITAR
DISH MUSIC - ROADHOUSE
DISH MUSIC - SHAG BEACH
DISH MUSIC - THE BLVD.
DISH MUSIC - TROPICAL BREEZES
DO IT YOURSELF
ENCORE (WEST)
ENCORE ACTION
ENCORE Drama
ENCORE LOVE
ENCORE MYSTERIES
ENCORE WAM
ENCORE WESTERNS
ESPNU
FINE LIVING
FOX MOVIE CHANNEL
FOX Reality TV
FOX Soccer Channel
GOL TV
GREAT AMERICAN COUNTRY
HALLMARK MOVIE CHANNEL
HISTORY CHANNEL INTERNATIONAL
LIFETIME MOVIE NETWORK
MILITARY CHANNEL
MUN2
NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC CHANNEL
NICK TOONS
NICKELODEON GAMES & SPORTS
Outdoor Channel
SLEUTH
SPEED CHANNEL
STYLE
TENNIS CHANNEL
THE SCIENCE CHANNEL
TMC XTRA WEST
VERIA
VH1 CLASSIC
Versus

The "big" thing is you get the Encore channels, but there are some channels in there that are of limited interest in the population at large, but are "must haves" to some people. For example, Versus is almost a must-have for me as a hockey fan, so I am going to have to seriously consider upgrading to AT250 even though it's $10 more. Discovery Science, ESPNU, and VH1 Classic are also compelling reasons for me to consider forking over the extra 10 clams.

Sneaky tier structuring on their part :/


----------



## SnoopyToeTag (Aug 14, 2007)

For me, it was getting History Channel International, Discovery Times Channel, National Geographic Channel, the Science Channel, the Military Channel and the Golf Channel, which I couldn't get with AT200.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

1. Biography
2. Bloomberg
3. Boomerang
4. CNBC World
5. Discovery Home
6. Discovery Kids
7. Discovery Times
8. DiY
9. Encore - Action
10. Encore - Drama
11. Encore - Love
12. Encore - Mystery
13. Encore - WAM
14. Encore - West
15. ESPN U
16. Fine Living
17. Fox Movie Channel
18. Fox Reality
19. Fox Soccer
20. The Golf Channel
21. GOL TV
22. GAC
23. Hallmark Movie Channel
24. History International
25. Lifetime Movie Channel
26. Military Channel
27. mun2
28. National Geographic
29. Nick Gas
30. Nicktoons
31. Outdoor Channel
32. The Science Channel
33. Sleuth
34. Style Network
35. Tennis Channel
36. The Movie Channel
37. The Movie Channel Xtra
38. Versus
39. VH-1 Classic
40. Oh and I almost forgot Encore - Westerns

Whether those are worth $10/month is obviously subject to your own tastes and preferences


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

NICKELODEON GAMES & SPORTS is going off in favor of expanding N. SPEED is in AT 200.


----------



## KeViN_VSC (Nov 7, 2007)

You get more than 50 channels when the music channels are taken into account. Also the Encore moive pack, which costs $4.99 individually.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

NOOOOOOO ... not a counting thread! 

http://jameslong.name/dishnetwork.html

AT200 - 212 Channels (116 video and 96 audio)
AT250 - 272 Channels (157 video and 115 audio)

Should be 41 video and 19 audio channels added to make AT"250".


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

tonycpsu said:


> I just looked into this myself. Here's the list:
> 
> The "big" thing is you get the Encore channels, but there are some channels in there that are of limited interest in the population at large, but are "must haves" to some people. For example, Versus is almost a must-have for me as a hockey fan, so I am going to have to seriously consider upgrading to AT250 even though it's $10 more. Discovery Science, ESPNU, and VH1 Classic are also compelling reasons for me to consider forking over the extra 10 clams.
> 
> Sneaky tier structuring on their part :/


Thanks for the info. I think the Encore channels on cable cost about $6 alone so I guess $10 more for all that isn't so bad. I didn't know you could get them for $4.99 on Dish. I know on Comcast you have to add two different digital tiers to get all the additional digital basic cable channels which is about $20 more than the basic $45 expanded basic cable package.

I have the Top 200 which has plenty of channels for me-many which I never have time to watch. The only Top 250 channels I'd like that I don't have is Outdoor Channel (which I think you can buy a la carte), GAC, and VH1 Classic. I might upgrade to the Top 250 if they got MTV Hits and CMT Pure (formerly VH1 Country).


----------



## allen98311 (Jan 19, 2006)

Dish Network's channel comparison comparison:

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/whats_on_dish/programming_packages/comparison/default.aspx


----------

